# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  usul, pembukaan topic regional baru

## INdragonZ

mohon maaf kalau tidak berkenan...  ::   ::   ::  
ini nih... saya mo tanya, klw mo buka topik regional baru gmana caranya ya...?
masa yang ada di topik regional cuma kota2 besar aja..., trus gimana koi mania yang ada di kota2 kecil...  ::   ::   ::  
seperti JEMBER..., he3x (coz saya dari jember)  ::   ::   ::  
maksudnya agar koi mania yang ada di kota lain (yg tidak ada di forum regional) juga bisa saling tukar ilmu dan ngobrol...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

boleh juga tuch.....surabaya siap mendukung koq....  ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

seep...seep...
tq atas dukungannya pak troy...
he3x  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sferryirawan

Di Jember komunitas koi ckp byk ya pak ? Boleh tuh, melalui forum ini siapa tau bisa membentuk JKC (Jember Koi Club)...
Di Genteng Banyuwangi juga sdh mulai banyak yang ketularan virus nich... Malah sudah ada yang baru buat mud pond lho...   ::  
Tul gak Om2 di Genteng ? Sekalian buat GKC dong, biar Desember 09 pas Sby jadi tuan rumah All 6th APKI, bisa kirim ikannya untuk meramaikan show...

Gud Luck...

----------


## INdragonZ

hehehe...
bagus tuh idenya pak sferryirawan...  ::   ::   ::  
kan dengan begitu, virus koi-nya dapat menyebar lebih luas lagi...  ::   ::   ::  
bahkan kalau bisa seperti pas booming di awal tahun 2000an...  ::   ::   ::  
saya pengen ngerasain jamannya koi berjaya nih...coz waktu dulu saya kan masih kecil, belom tau yang namanya ikan koi... hehehehe :P  :P  :P

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Langsung dibuka aja om INdragonZ...
Tuh Surabaya dah setuju Pemekaran...
Setahu saya banyak juga tokoh Jember disini...

----------


## ronny

Probolinggo tanah airku ada juga nggak ya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

semarang aja kita dukung meskipun beda propinsi apalagi jember...ya PASTI....

----------


## Glenardo

> Probolinggo tanah airku ada juga nggak ya



Setujuh dengan om Ronny..Probolinggo, Pasuruan dan Bromo   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> Langsung dibuka aja om INdragonZ...
> Tuh Surabaya dah setuju Pemekaran...
> Setahu saya banyak juga tokoh Jember disini...


siapa aja pak ?
trus gmana cara bukanya, bukannya harus moderator ?
maklum msh katro' pak ... huehehehe...

----------


## e-koi

kan tinggal buka d subforum regional, lalu bikin new post. Kaya bikin thread baru aja bos

----------


## tenonx

> Langsung dibuka aja om INdragonZ...
> Tuh Surabaya dah setuju Pemekaran...
> Setahu saya banyak juga tokoh Jember disini...


mumpung inget... om... untuk yg di forum Regional, buat user sudah tidak ada tombol "New Post"nya neh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

jadi udah ga bisa bikin sub forum regional sendiri   ::   ::   ::

----------


## beryl

Betul om.. Sekarang memang sudah tidak ada lagi opsi New Topic di forum Regional KOI's, dikarenakan ada beberapa user yang create regional baru, padahal regional itu sebelumnya sudah ada. Contohnya regional "Solo - Jogja" dan "jogja anyaran".
Disamping itu sekarang sedang diatur pengelompokan2 regional berdasarkan kepadatan. Dengan demikian kita harapkan agar tidak ada lagi regional yg overload karena banyaknya member di regional tersebut dan juga sebaliknya, tidak ada regional yg terlalu sepi, karena membernya hanya sedikit.
Untuk create regional baru saat ini, mohon untuk PM ke moderator forum Regional KOI's atau bisa langsung ke saya.
Terima kasih.

Salam,

----------


## tenonx

THATS RIGHT BRO......

halah.... ikut2an Han   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

btw... tolong donk di MERGE aja yg nyasar2 itu   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

thanks om Admin yg baik   ::

----------


## abahnasr

> Betul om.. Sekarang memang sudah tidak ada lagi opsi New Topic di forum Regional KOI's, dikarenakan ada beberapa user yang create regional baru, padahal regional itu sebelumnya sudah ada. Contohnya regional "Solo - Jogja" dan "jogja anyaran".
> Disamping itu sekarang sedang diatur pengelompokan2 regional berdasarkan kepadatan. Dengan demikian kita harapkan agar tidak ada lagi regional yg overload karena banyaknya member di regional tersebut dan juga sebaliknya, tidak ada regional yg terlalu sepi, karena membernya hanya sedikit.
> Untuk create regional baru saat ini, mohon untuk PM ke moderator forum Regional KOI's atau bisa langsung ke saya.
> Terima kasih.
> 
> Salam,


setuju om... ni baru super moderator...  ::

----------


## troy

> Betul om.. Sekarang memang sudah tidak ada lagi opsi New Topic di forum Regional KOI's, dikarenakan ada beberapa user yang create regional baru, padahal regional itu sebelumnya sudah ada. Contohnya regional "Solo - Jogja" dan "jogja anyaran".
> Disamping itu sekarang sedang diatur pengelompokan2 regional berdasarkan kepadatan. Dengan demikian kita harapkan agar tidak ada lagi regional yg overload karena banyaknya member di regional tersebut dan juga sebaliknya, tidak ada regional yg terlalu sepi, karena membernya hanya sedikit.
> Untuk create regional baru saat ini, mohon untuk PM ke moderator forum Regional KOI's atau bisa langsung ke saya.
> Terima kasih.
> 
> Salam,


om beryl kalo regional yg over load bagi nya gimana donk?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

buatin regional "jember" donk... hehehe...

----------


## h3ln1k

> Betul om.. Sekarang memang sudah tidak ada lagi opsi New Topic di forum Regional KOI's, dikarenakan ada beberapa user yang create regional baru, padahal regional itu sebelumnya sudah ada. Contohnya regional "Solo - Jogja" dan "jogja anyaran".
> Disamping itu sekarang sedang diatur pengelompokan2 regional berdasarkan kepadatan. Dengan demikian kita harapkan agar tidak ada lagi regional yg overload karena banyaknya member di regional tersebut dan juga sebaliknya, tidak ada regional yg terlalu sepi, karena membernya hanya sedikit.
> Untuk create regional baru saat ini, mohon untuk PM ke moderator forum Regional KOI's atau bisa langsung ke saya.
> Terima kasih.
> 
> Salam,


tumben online  :P

----------


## beryl

> om beryl kalo regional yg over load bagi nya gimana donk?


Dengan sub-regional om, misalnya regional surabaya, kan ada daerah kertajaya (kayaknya ini daerah koiser surabaya yg paling padat.. hehehe..), kita buat sub-regional kertajaya di regional surabaya..

Salam,

----------


## beryl

> buatin regional "jember" donk... hehehe...


Tolong di PM om, sekalian daftar calon2 member di regional Jember..
Saya juga pasti akan gabung, soalnya leluhur saya juga dr jember..   ::  

Salam,

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> om beryl kalo regional yg over load bagi nya gimana donk?   
> 
> 
> Dengan sub-regional om, misalnya regional surabaya, kan ada daerah kertajaya (kayaknya ini daerah koiser surabaya yg paling padat.. hehehe..), kita buat sub-regional kertajaya di regional surabaya..
> 
> Salam,


wah....om beryl sindiran nya bener2 menohok leher lho...untung yg sedang di tohok lagi bepergian........  ::   ::   ::  
emang bener seh....cuman perlu satu sub regional di surabaya....kertajaya aja cukup dech....

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> buatin regional "jember" donk... hehehe...
> 
> 
> Tolong di PM om, sekalian daftar calon2 member di regional Jember..
> Saya juga pasti akan gabung, soalnya leluhur saya juga dr jember..   
> 
> Salam,


wah...koq kayaknya yg hadir di jember cuman om indragonz dan om beryl aja ya....
om beryl...siap2 aja ntar ada permintaan regional lasem.....  ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

mana nih koi mania dari jember??? padahal di jember lumayan banyak lho? blm tw forum ini kali y?   ::   ::   ::  


nek lasem pasti ketua e torajiro ya tow...?

----------


## INdragonZ

sorry for double post...

dapat satu... pak lukmannet juga dari jember...,   cari lagi ah...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> mana nih koi mania dari jember??? padahal di jember lumayan banyak lho? blm tw forum ini kali y?     
> 
> 
> nek lasem pasti ketua e torajiro ya tow...?


ketua nya jember om indragonz ae.....

----------


## INdragonZ

hohoho... g pantez om... koi nya saya jelek2...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> hohoho... g pantez om... koi nya saya jelek2...


gpp...yg penting jd ketua dulu....ntar koi nya pelan2 di up grade.....

----------


## ronny

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> buatin regional "jember" donk... hehehe...
> 
> 
> Tolong di PM om, sekalian daftar calon2 member di regional Jember..
> Saya juga pasti akan gabung, soalnya leluhur saya juga dr jember..   
> 
> Salam,


Podho, makku wong tanggul jember   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> hohoho... g pantez om... koi nya saya jelek2...    
> 
> 
> gpp...yg penting jd ketua dulu....ntar koi nya pelan2 di up grade.....


apa lagi moso' sing muda dadi ketua? g enak ama yang tua ...   ::   ::   ::  


ayo2 siapa lagi yang dari jember?

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> hohoho... g pantez om... koi nya saya jelek2...    
> 
> 
> gpp...yg penting jd ketua dulu....ntar koi nya pelan2 di up grade.....


Kalau jadi ketua dapet bonus dari om Troy, boleh pilih 1 koi dari kolamnya om Troy.

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> ...


beres....ntar tak pilihkan yg masih burayak ya....

----------


## seven7colour

> beres....ntar tak pilihkan yg masih burayak ya....


Burayak tapi ada sertifikat asli indukan juara jepang dan garansi calon juara.
Masa korwil dikasih burayak lokal.

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> beres....ntar tak pilihkan yg masih burayak ya....
> 
> 
> Burayak tapi ada sertifikat asli indukan juara jepang dan garansi calon juara.
> Masa korwil dikasih burayak lokal.


apa om kolor pitu mau kasih ikan bonus juga?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> om beryl kalo regional yg over load bagi nya gimana donk?   
> 
> 
> Dengan sub-regional om, misalnya regional surabaya, kan ada daerah kertajaya (kayaknya ini daerah koiser surabaya yg paling padat.. hehehe..), kita buat sub-regional kertajaya di regional surabaya..
> 
> Salam,


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
yg kertajaya gak pernah posting om

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


ikan bonus nota   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

aku aja yg buka nota....

----------


## seven7colour

> apa om kolor pitu mau kasih ikan bonus juga?



Boleh boleh, aku kasih DOxxS size 10 cm nanti

----------


## mrbunta

aku yg nagih sekarang ae

----------


## seven7colour

> aku yg nagih sekarang ae


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

HUS...HUS... ayo balik ke regional...!!! ntar ada yang marah!!!

----------


## troy

gpp ini khan calon regional.....

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> HUS...HUS... ayo balik ke regional...!!! ntar ada yang marah!!!


Siap bossssssssssssssss   ::

----------

